# Wall Construction? What's In Them?



## PPGFlyer (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey folks,

Have spent some time with my new 230RS and would like to hang a few things on the wall. Like a shelf or a wire rack in the garage. Not sure exactly how to mount this kind of stuff in an RV. How are these walls constructed? Are there studs to bolt into? Can I bolt into whatever is on the surface? Is it safe to drill into the wall?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

from the exterior it is filon or equal/ like a fiberglass material .... then 1/8" Luan plywood to aluminum studs - then Styrofoam insulation - 1/8" plywood on interior

some photos of when i put in a larger hot water heater


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

robertized said:


> Clarkley I am glad to see that I am not the only one willing to cut the aluminum framing to get a project done. Good Luck.


yes no worries on modding from me ... i cut into that ....re did suspension and shelving.... new cabinet doors ....

Tore the dash apart on my truck and started drilling holes through it as well - no fear in making it better









i have found good luck in finding the studs..... tapping for sound and rubbing along them... works as good as anything


----------



## PPGFlyer (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

